# A WoodBarter Milestone and Celebration . . . .



## Kevin (Sep 9, 2012)

As most of our members know, were approaching a milestone - 1000 members. In a sense, achieving a membership of one thousand is not really any different than when we have 999, or 1001. But there's something about us humans which makes it easier to keep things simple when we celebrate, so 1000 is the number we've chosen. That's good because I can't spell past 1000 anyway. :wacko1:

To me, it doesn't really matter if we have 1000 members, 100,000 members, or 10 members. What matters to me is that we as a community, a family even, are able to maintain this spirit of selflessness that I hoped WB would one day become. What I am happy to report is, we *already* have that spirit of giving! We may not be a perfect community and we know that isn't possible, but I am so proud of what WB has become already. To think of us improving on it is very exciting. 

One thing I know for sure is, without you the members, none of what is going on even "behind the scenes" with WB would be possible without that spirit of giving. I'm not one to turn down a buck or to make a legitimate profit, but some of the PMs and emails I get are so encouraging:

"Hey Kev, I got a box of wood from ExYzee. I have no idea why he sent it. It wasn't a trade he said he just wanted me to have it, is this okay?" 



I'm not kidding, I get these type of communique's on occasion I can only imagine how often it goes on that I don't know about! That's awesome. Y'all are awesome. And I just want to say thank you all for enriching my life, and the lives of everyone you're all touching that you will probably never even know about. We're on to something special with WoodBarter, and it's much more than a "successful forum", or than some of us making a buck. We're really on track to set a standard of why it's more important to give than to receive. 

I knew making this "free of fees" was a good idea, but it took the class of members that we have, to bring it to fruition. 

Thank You Wood Barter Members!!! 

AND CONGRATULATIONS ON OUR MILESTONE!!!!!


:irishjig::irishjig::irishjig::irishjig::irishjig::irishjig::irishjig:​

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 9, 2012)

here here.


----------



## LoneStar (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 9, 2012)

A simple statement is best here. THANKS KEVIN !!! For your wonderful idea of WB.


----------



## BarbS (Sep 9, 2012)

Congratulations, Kevin. You are a Big Success!


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Sep 9, 2012)

Cheers guys! Wood Barter is the 4th forum I've joined, and by far my favorite.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 9, 2012)

congrades my freinds . super duck


----------



## Twig Man (Sep 9, 2012)

Awesome!! This is a wonderful site


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 9, 2012)

Congrats Kevin for the first thousand and the thousands after. Lot of nice folks here. Thanks for all you do............


----------



## txpaulie (Sep 10, 2012)

Glad to be a part of this!

p


----------



## RusDemka (Sep 10, 2012)

This cite is truely an awesome one, have had nothing but great experience here, thanks Kevin


----------



## davidgiul (Sep 10, 2012)

WB is the first thing I read in the morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 10, 2012)

Now wait a minute... I still see 995 on the front page. Seems like we're counting our chickens a little quickly... Plus, didn't Kevin start eating his chickens here recently?!?

I have no doubts of a thousand and beyond... I think folks are joining faster than Kevin can eat them anyway!


----------



## Mike Jones (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm a relative newcomer here today, but I'll probably be one of the "old-timers" here pretty soon. GREAT JOB, TO ALL!


----------



## Brink (Sep 10, 2012)

[attachment=10519]

Hey Kevin, maybe you should split your FB cookie with member #1000. 


I know, I know, off to my special seat....


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 10, 2012)

Brink said:


> Hey Kevin, maybe you should split your FB cookie with member #1000.
> 
> 
> I know, I know, off to my special seat....



I know he wood not share it with me- I bet he already ate it. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 10, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> So who ''won'' the game?



Nobody yet- we are stuck on 995


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 10, 2012)

I have been spouting off about the attributes of this site and the members since the day I joined. We attract a very special kind of member here, genuine kind and giving people free of ego's and attitudes, People that truely care about each other. We share our work, our wood, our knowledge, and our lives. It's unselfish and sincere. I am honored to be among the great members we have here, watching this site grow has been a journey like no other and we continue to grow and not just by numbers. I start my day here and end it here, it's one of my happy places like my shop.


----------

